# mailwrapper at 100% CPU after freebsd-update



## oz42 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hello all,

After every (successful) freebsd-update including a reboot I see the mailwrapper eating up all CPU time, emails are not being sent then. The only workaround is to do a `make reinstall` for Postfix. I do have 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=YES
```
 in src.conf and
	
	



```
OPTIONS_UNSET=NIS X11
```
 in make.conf*.*

Do I have a broken configuration somewhere?

Olaf


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2014)

oz42 said:
			
		

> I do have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That setting only works if you build from source. It does nothing when using the binary freebsd-update(8) method.


----------



## oz42 (Jun 5, 2014)

I only update the sources and then build kernel and world, so sendmail *should* not be installed. But apparently an installworld does something with the MTA configuration.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2014)

oz42 said:
			
		

> I only update the sources and then build kernel and world,


Your first post mentioned you are using freebsd-update(8). So which is it?


----------



## oz42 (Jun 5, 2014)

I do a freebsd-update() for the sources only and then do a buildkernel and a buildworld.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 5, 2014)

oz42 said:
			
		

> I do a freebsd-update() for the sources only and then do a buildkernel and a buildworld.


I suggest not doing that and using svnlite to fetch the sources. I'm sure it's freebsd-update(8) that keeps adding sendmail back.


----------



## oz42 (Jun 5, 2014)

Even with a modified freebsd-update.conf ?

```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
#Components src world kernel
Components src
```


----------

